# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Để hậu SEA Games còn vui…

## hvdnghia3

*Để hậu SEA Games còn vui…**Đội tuyển U23 Việt Nam đã lâm trận, Đoàn thể thao Việt Nam đã sẵn sàng cho mục tiêu nằm trong Top 3. Với lực lượng rầm rộ nhất trừ trước tới nay, việc thể thao Việt Nam đoạt tối thiểu 70 HCV và hoàn thành chỉ tiêu là chuyện trong tầm tay. Vấn đề là làm sao để hậu seagame 26 tất cả đều cảm thấy vui…**Bóng đá vẫn là vua*
Cho đến tận bây giờ, nhớ lại buổi chiều cách đây 2 năm khi U23 chúng ta để thua U23 Malaysia trong trận chung kết SEA Games 25, cảm giác uất nghẹn hẳn vẫn còn trong tâm tưởng của nhiều người. Hầu hết quan chức VFF lẫn cầu thủ có mặt trên SVĐ quốc gia Lào dường như hoảng loạn. Không ai tin vào một kết cục đắng như thế. Hình ảnh dòng người lầm lũi ra về sẽ còn ám ảnh rất lâu. gia usd ngay hom nay
Có thể nói, thể thao Việt Nam không trọn vẹn niềm vui ở SEA Games 25 dù giành ngôi hậu cũng tại “anh bóng đá nam” cả. Nói thế để thấy, bóng đá vẫn là vua. Cơn khát 52 năm chưa đoạt HCV đấu trường SEA Games càng khiến cho U23 thực sự là đứa con cưng của toàn xã hội. Chẳng thế, tổng kinh phí cho lần thi đấu này của đoàn thể thao Việt Nam vào khoảng 700.000USD, thì tiền thưởng cho ngôi vô địch của bóng đá nam đã là 1 triệu USD và chưa dừng lại. clip quan he vo chong
Với điều kiện như thế, U23 không vô địch thì đúng là đáng “ăn đòn”, như chính lời ông Phó chủ tịch VFF Lê Hùng Dũng. VFF cần phải có lòng tự trọng khi các môn khác còn vất vả, phải trách nhiệm trước xã hội, thay vì mặc nhiên coi việc lọt vào bán kết là đạt yêu cầu. Nếu chỉ cần thế, thì với cục diện bóng đá Đông Nam Á hiện nay, HLV nội cũng làm tốt, đâu cần tốn kém bỏ cả núi tiền thuê thầy ngoại về. giay bup be
*Bóng đá và thành tích SEA Games không phải là tất cả*
Với suy nghĩ của khán giả ta, bóng đá là vua. Có điều, một nền thể thao thì bóng đá không phải là tất cả. Chúng ta còn 37 môn khác tham dự SEA Games, nhiều môn và nhiều VĐV thực tế đã từng làm rạng danh đất nước, hơn cả bóng đá. tuyen dung viec lam
Vấn đề, làm sao để nâng tầm thể thao Việt Nam, dựa trên nguồn lực đang có qua những đấu trường như SEA Games cùng xu thế phát triển của thể thao thế giới, là trách nhiệm của những nhà hoạch định chiến lược.

Sai lầm ở SEA Games 25 đã nhấn chìm người hùng Hoàng Anh Tuấn
Trước mắt, phải xác định được môn nào là mang tính “hội hè”, môn nào buộc phải nhắm đến những đấu trường cao hơn, dài hơn. Nói thế vì thể thao Olympic đã nhiều năm vẫn chỉ tồn tại 28 môn. Đẳng cấp của một nền thể thao căn cứ vào thành tích các môn Olympic, do đó thành tích của SEA Games không phải là tất cả, mà là các môn mũi nhọn. vu an cuop tiem vang
Rõ nhất, kể từ khi xếp ngôi nhất tại SEA Games 22 (2003), liên tục thể thao Việt Nam nằm trong Top 3 ở những kỳ SEA Games còn lại. Thế nhưng, khi bước ra khỏi “ao làng” Đông Nam Á, lập tức những tá HCV kia chỉ mang ý nghĩa “tham khảo”. Chúng ta có 83 HCV SEA Games 25, nhưng ASIAD 16 chỉ đạt duy nhất 1 HCV. Một bước thụt lùi đã có thể cảm nhận được rất rõ khi ASIAD 15, thể thao Việt Nam có 3 HCV.
Tại Olympic 2008, thể thao Việt Nam có 21 VĐV, thi đấu 8 môn chính và 1 môn biểu diễn, gồm: taekwondo, cử tạ, bắn súng, bơi, thể dục, điền kinh, cầu lông, bóng bàn, wushu. Chỉ có taekwondo và cử tạ là đi bằng cửa chính, còn lại hầu hết là các suất mời.
Đến thời điểm này, thể thao Việt Nam mới chỉ có hai gương mặt giành vé chính thức dự Olympic 2012 là Hoàng Quý Phước (bơi lội) và Hà Thanh (TDDC), kế tiếp có thể là Tiến Minh (cầu lông) nếu anh vẫn giữ được phong độ như hiện nay. Còn lại sẽ phải tiếp tục “chiến đấu” trong phấp phỏng với chỉ tiêu 20-30 suất sang London vào năm sau. Đã có nhiều niềm hy vọng tắt ngúm, điển hình như Trương Thanh Hằng. Thể thao Việt Nam từng làm nên kỳ tích tại đấu trường Olympic như Trần Hiếu Ngân (2000), Hoàng Anh Tuấn (2008). Bao giờ chúng ta lập được thành tích HCB đấu trường trên, không ai trả lời được cho dù sở hữu cả đống HCV SEA Games. quan he vo chong
*Những bài học còn nguyên giá trị*
Thể thao Việt Nam có những hạn chế mãn tính thấy rất rõ sau 22 năm hội nhập, tính từ SEA Games 15 năm 1989. Đầu tiên, chế độ đãi ngộ cho VĐV, HLV chuyên gia (trừ bóng đá) chưa tốt. Từ đó chưa tạo tâm lý yên tâm cống hiến cho những người tham gia mặt trận thể thao.
Bệnh thành tích quá nặng dẫn đến không nhạy cảm thay đổi tư duy sau khi đã hoàn thành sứ mệnh đi tắt đón dầu. Thay vào đó, quá chậm trễ trong việc xây dựng chiến lược phát triển ngành thể dục thể thao, nhất là thể thao thành tích cao. Đầu tư dàn trải, thiếu trọng tâm trọng điểm, không tập trung đầu tư quyết liệt vào những môn Olympic và những VĐV có chất, thông qua việc tăng cường tập huấn, cọ xát thi đấu quốc tế.
Do đó, điểm yếu cố hữu nhất của VĐV chúng ta là tâm lý, bản lĩnh thi đấu kém. 17 tấm HCB ở ASIAD 16 rất nhiều nỗi đau để lại vì tâm lý kém. Tất nhiên cũng không ít VĐV “tinh tướng”, chủ quan làm rơi vàng và ảnh hưởng xấu đến tâm lý chung của toàn đội – như trường hợp đô cử Hoàng Anh Tuấn ở SEA Games 25 chẳng hạn.
Mỗi giải đấu, không đánh giá được năng lực của ta và “địch”, dẫn đến thất bại thường biện giải ta tiến bộ nhưng bạn tiến bộ hơn.
Quá bám víu vào những tượng đài, không có chế độ và chưa đặt niềm tin vào các tài năng trẻ. Theo thống kê, lực lượng VĐV trẻ được bổ sung chỉ vào khoảng trên dưới 10%.
ASIAD 16, tài năng trẻ Thạch Kim Tuấn, người vừa giành HCV Olympic trẻ thế giới đã mất cơ hội cọ xát quý giá, ngồi nhà để Hoàng Anh Tuấn lên đường và dính nghi án dopping. Tấm HCV duy nhất do cô gái trẻ “lạ hoắc”, võ sĩ karate Lê Bích Phượng, mang lại. Hai suất đến London sang năm cũng do các “măng non” mang về là Quý Phước và Hà Thanh. Cám cảnh, năm 2011 Thanh không được đưa vào chương trình đầu tư trọng điểm, còn Phước hôm vinh quang trở về đến Đà Nẵng chẳng ai ra đón, mặt mày buồn như đưa đám…
Sự nhạy cảm trong việc tham gia chỉ đạo của HLV ta chưa tốt. Như bóng đá chẳng hạn, bao nhiêu lần ngã trước thiên đường. Đành rằng HLV ngoại quyết định tất cả nhưng vai trò các trợ lý đâu. Để thua trận chung kết SEA Games 25, bán kết lượt đi AFF Suzuki Cup 2010, lỗi cơ bản do chỉ đạo thiếu nhạy cảm.
Muốn nâng tầm VĐV, thì HLV nội cần phải có kiến thức lẫn phương pháp huấn luyện hiện đại, thay vì chủ nghĩa kinh nghiệm như lâu nay. Các phương tiện kỹ thuật hỗ trợ việc giảng dạy, học tập vẫn lạc hậu. Chính HLV Hồ Thị Từ Tâm, cũng thừa nhận, nếu không có hai chuyên gia người Đức, các phương tiện kỹ thuật hỗ trợ thì Trương Thanh Hằng và Vũ Thị Hương khó đạt thành tích tuyệt vời như thế.
U23 Việt Nam đoạt HCV quá tuyệt vời, Đoàn thể thao Việt Nam lọt vào Top 3 cũng vậy. Có điều, hạnh phúc chỉ trọn vẹn sau khi SEA Games, U23 lẫn VFF sẽ lột xác, trình độ ngày càng đi lên. Thể thao Việt Nam sẽ lột xác, vươn ra biển một cách mạnh mẽ…
Cái đích quan trọng nhất và gần nhất vẫn là Olympic London 2012, đấu trường đó sẽ lột tả chân xác nhất thể thao Việt Nam đang đứng ở đâu.

----------

